# How to keep a steady leg?



## Sarahandlola

I cannot keep my leg steady while trotting and cantering! And my feet seem to slip back in the stirrups especially in canter. I am constantly trying to get them back to the ball of the foot. :? I am getting better at sitting in the saddle at canter. At first I was bouncing all over the place. Also I lose my balance a lot when trotting. I feel I am coming down way to hard on Lola's back! Can anyone help me...

Here is a video of a few months ago. It is the only one I have. Sorry about the quality etc...

I know I look like a rag doll in it XD Oh and ignore my stiff arms! I have improved on that too. I may be getting a video tomorrow






And another video on a different horse. Ignore my legs at the corners and going over the poles. I waas kicking him. He is hard to keep going. And I know kicking will probably put me of balance etc.


----------



## PintoTess

It seems like you haven't got enough heel depth to keep your leg in place. I know someone whos trainer tied her stirrups to the girth 0__0 (please don't do that). So try sticking your heels dowd and toes in and see how that works. I couln't watch the videos as I am on a school laptop and the site was blocked.


----------



## VictoriasHeart

Ok. First of all your a nice rider balence and back wise, but heres the critque on ur leg....:lol:
-try to tighten the grip on ur ankle and lower leg(try a smidge shorter stirrups,that might help)
-support urself more with ur lower leg, ride like u have no stirrups
Here are things u can do to tighten and strenghten ur leg...

-ride without stirrups, but only do what u can of course, so try a few minutes posting trot no stirrups
-when u ride think a lot about ur grip on the horse(a tighter ankle grip might help u be able to more officently tell lazy horses to go)

try that and tell me how it works out!!!!!:wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Your lower leg is a little out in front of your center of gravity. Basically every time you come up to post, you're compensating for the counter-balancing required to get your butt out of the saddle. I have the exact same problem. Here's a few exercises to try to line things up better. 

1. Walk/trot transitions on half seat. To most rider's surprise, maintaining your balance in half seat at the walk takes a lot of muscle and balance. It also forces you to keep your lower leg centered under you or else you fall back or forward. 

2. Builds on the first exercise. 5 steps game. Sit/post/half seat in the trot every 5 steps. If you can't hold each for 5 steps initially, do each for fewer steps and work up to it. This one both helps keep your lower leg in the right spot and also helps keep it in the right spot when you're posting. 

3. Ride with one stirrup, switching legs every so often. This one shows which leg isn't pulling it's weight so to speak. You might want to ride with a grab strap for this one so you don't accidentally grab your horse in the mouth if you lose your balance. 

4. Off the horse, core pilates. Ouch, but they work great for improving your seat. 

That's all I've got. Have fun!


----------



## Shasta1981

I agree with myboypuck. Never tried riding with one stirrup I'll have to remember that! You can also try sitting for two beats and posting for two beats to get your leg back and secure. You can also post at the canter to secure your leg. It feels wierd but it works and will keep you from slamming on your horse's back if that is what you are worried about. You will likely get a better canter out of him too. Good luck!


----------



## tinyliny

You rode much better on Billy. He is a better horse for your level at this time. Your mare is a tough one to stay balanced over 'cause she kind of "pronks" like a gazelle with her head in the air and trying to run right out from under the saddle. I think those videos were taken before you changed to a better fitting saddle, no?
If you could take some lunge line lessons, on Billy, this would be absolutely invaluable. YOu are stiff from top to bottom. All that motion has to go through your body, and if you are stiff, you end up moving around a lot , forced to by the motion because you DONT move, you end up being moved. 
If you are flexible in the hips knees and ankles, and allow your elbow to open and close while posting , you will absorb the motion of the horse, and though you will BE moving, you will LOOK still.


----------



## Sarahandlola

Thanks guys I am gonna try these today!

Yep that video was with the old saddle.

Now Lola canters with her head nearly touching the ground! ( bit of an exaggeration XD) But he has it really low. Like she is going to nuck or something. But she never does =/


----------



## drafts4ever

I am so glad you posted this. I've had this problem off and on since I began riding 19 years ago. Well make that 15, when I started trotting instead of walking in circles. 

For some reason my computer is being stupid and not playing video so I can't say I see what you're talking about however with my leg issues I've related it to balance. And the balance I've related it to needing to be adjusted by my chiropractor. I'm very right side dominant and from my rough housing past I tend to get thrown out of alignment pretty easily. I don't have as much trouble at the walk as I do at the canter though and my trainer as do others say I'm actually not sliding in my leg as much as I think I am. But when I do feel a slip I know my balance is off, my sides and back are tight and I need to get worked on in order to be more relaxed and centered correctly again. A couple days after I visit my Chiropractor my legs stop sliding. 

This might not be the case with you though, probably not even close. I'm just mentioning what helps me and what seems to be my trigger. 

what I can suggest is just remember heels down toes up. I'm still constantly reminding myself while I ride and now that I'm jumping again the change in stirrup length will take a little bit to get back used to again. My legs flop and my heels come up. I've been having my trainer yell "eyes up heels down" all my previous trainers (retired now) said that and it helped so much! 
all of these responses are wonderful in aiding you and I wrote a few down for myself.


----------



## Kayty

2-point work in walk trot and canter.
I had a huge breakthrough with one of my students today. She has the same problem as you, her lower leg swings around at trot (I haven't started canter work with her yet due to this unstableness of the lower leg) and as a result her balance is never very good. 
So today I spent the full lesson working her in 2 point and swapping from true 2-point leaning forward, to standing upright in the stirrups at halt, walk and trot. 
She worked out pretty **** quickly that if her leg slipped back she'd almost come off, and if it was too far forward she would fall back into the saddle. Took maybe 5 minutes for her to find her centre of balance and once we went back to normal riding trot work, her lower leg stayed quiet and still.


----------



## SunshineofmyLife

I have the same problem, although it is improving. My mind won't let certain body parts operate while it's concentrating on other parts lol. My weak leg in particular will sometimes be bent so far my foot feels like its touching his rump, and I'm aware of this happening but it's frozen there until my mind lets go!!
My trainer lounges me at sitting trot. I practice sitting trot and whenever I start to bounce, I'll post. As soon as I got my balance, I'd sit. Riding without stirrups is great, it stretches your leg down and you're not using the stirrups to brace yourself. It's amazing how short your stirrups feel once you take them back. I've discovered riding without stirrups is easier for me! My trainer also has me canter in half seat. The trick is to perform an action without tensing up, easier said than done until you've done it over a 100 times, and you're brain accepts it as natural.


----------



## mumiinek

Your heels should be below your hips, not knees.


----------



## MIEventer

> Your lower leg is a little out in front of your center of gravity. Basically every time you come up to post, you're compensating for the counter-balancing required to get your butt out of the saddle. I have the exact same problem. Here's a few exercises to try to line things up better.


Exactly here as what MyBoyPuck stated - your legs are infront of you aka Chair Seat, instead of under you. Your heels should be aligned with your hips, and your hips should be aligned with your shoulders - just as the picture that mum was posted just above mine 

The exercises given are great, so just keep at em  It's all about muscle memory! Train those muscles where they need to be. It's easier said then done, but you have the eagerness and the want to correct this, so be proud of yourself for that! I look forward to seeing the improvement in the near future


----------



## Sarahandlola

I got a little video today and notice my canter is still a disgrace! 

I tried some of the things today.. I tried going with one stirrup and I was all over the place then Lola decided to canter and I lost my balance at the corner so I stopped XD I always lose my balance at the corners. So I just cantered her around in half seat.

Anyways small video...






I don't get it! It feels like I am sitting at canter but obviously not XD


----------



## Shasta1981

Yeah you're leg is still not back. Are you posting at the walk right when you get on? I post at the walk every time I get in the saddle. Like others have said you can't stand unless your leg is in the proper position. Why don't you try working on your leg at the walk until you are able to stand in your stirrups without any issues? Then move on to the trot. Hopefully that will help! 

Hang in there! I know how uncomfortable it is to be a little off balance but it will come!


----------



## MIEventer

Yeah, your legs are still in the dashboard - you have to focus on getting your legs under you, and you balanced over your feet. 

While sitting in the saddle, just noral and not moving - look down. If you can see your toes, your feet are too far forward. 

Really work on getting your feet under you. Heels aligned with hips. Your toes should be just at the girth, or near the center of the girth - not past the girth or infront of the girth.


----------

